# Annihilation Map Pack



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Who is buying this today?

Attention "Call of Duty: Black Ops" fans: Activision and Treyarch aren't done with last year's "Call of Duty" title just yet. As we reported yesterday, pictures of a GameStop poster allegedly showed promotional materials for a third map pack. This morning, Activision officially announced the next "Black Ops" downloadable-content, called "Annihilation."

Even better, the new maps are due to find their way to Xbox 360 on June 28. Only twelve short days until you'll have new locations to reign supreme over your buddies and zombies alike.

"With Annihilation, 'Black Ops' fans will get four exciting and unique multiplayer settings with Hangar 18, Drive-In, Silo and Hazard," Treyarch's Mark Lamia stated, via press release. "Players will also enjoy an all-new Zombies experience, Shangri-La, an exotic and mysterious map filled with deadly traps, dark secrets and innovative gameplay that will challenge even the most daring Zombie hunters."

So, now you know the names of the four new multiplayer maps and the new zombie mode setting. Want a more detailed description of what to expect from "Annihilation?" Lucky for you, Treyarch has released this nicely detailed trailer.

http://www.mtv.com/videos/misc/664796/call-of-duty-black-ops-annihilation-dlc-trailer.jhtml#id=1647750


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Feel like I'm having my pocket picked again, but yep I will buy them.

Just need to get 1200 points as cheap as possible. From Game for £9.99 seems to be the lowest I've seen.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, i just got 1000 for 8.50 from microsoft as allready had 200 points. I feel robbed but everytime the maps come out I bend over and take it


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmm, I've got 400 left, so I'll have a look at microsoft, save me a trip into town.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Downloaded and tried them out this afternoon, playing team death match ( im a FFA player most of the time ) i liked the maps. Played six games and was on the winning side fives times which helped. Seems to be a good mix of places where you can control part of the map but if the other team is working well together they should be able to take control from you. One thing is for sure im well out of practice on this game as i have hardly played it this year so far.

So far i like them :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

When are these out for the PS3?


----------



## ben16v (May 13, 2011)

Matt. said:


> When are these out for the PS3?


in a month!

only goy 150 points in my bank damn it - might just leave it for a bit - its daylight robbery as much as i love the series - £55rrp for the game + 3 x £12 for the map packs to much seing as the next one is out in november


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

invisible napalm,not telling you when your losing a flag,nemesis stats still not working right,matchmaking is still clunky and host migration issues.problems that have plagued this game since release, and are still yet to be fixed 6 months + after release.DLC packs are being shunted out at rapid pace though  i think this trend is set to continue,as this is the most map packs released for a cod game (i think) and i would imagine there will be one more as the cash cow gets strapped in for milking before the big MW3 release.

i havent bought a map pack since the first **** poor one,i wont be spending anymore money on this.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Never bothered with the map packs on BO due to the problems stated by silverback, went back to MW2 which is still marginally better IMO
Cant wait for MW3.


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

Can't say iv had any of the issues you mentioned! Either I'm lucky or blind & never noticed or it didn't bother me, much better than the pants I used to put up with in MW2! I have prestiged 4 times as well so played a fair bit online.

Anyway back on subject I bought the map pack last night & enjoyed all the maps, gives the game some more variation anyway.


----------

